# Scoliosis



## JasonH

Does anyone know anything about what impact that having scoliosis would have?  My back isn‘t that bad and I havn‘t been in any pain, matter of fact I‘ve been in the greatest shape of my life since training for when I finally get in @ the end of the year so can anyone help me out and give me some info on the topic?  I havn‘t said anything to the recruiters about it but I‘ve been getten more anxious about the subject.


----------



## nULL

are you sure you have it? scoliosis is one of those things you can tell by feeling your spine/looking in the mirror, or so i‘ve been led to believe.


----------



## Korus

> are you sure you have it? scoliosis is one of those things you can tell by feeling your spine/looking in the mirror, or so i‘ve been led to believe.


Have you ever looked at your back with a mirror? Harder to do than you‘d think. Others can spot scoliosis much easier than the individual himseld. But to adequatley determine the severity, you will require x-rays.

Jay; You may as well confront the recruiters about it, since they most likely will find out about it in your medical exam. If the curvature is not too severe, and you‘ve never had a brace or surgery, then you may get a form for your Orthopedic surgeon to read over and sign stating that it won‘t be a problem for the activities required of military personel..


----------



## JasonH

Yes I have it I got it from my mom (Genetic) and had it all tested a year ago or so down at the hospital with x-rays and the whole 9 yards.  It‘s on a 21 degree curve or something, I have no clue how that **** works out but I just find my back hasn‘t been hurting or bugging me for a very long time even after strenious workouts.


----------



## JasonH

Alright thanks kor, nah I‘ve never had a brace or surgery, wasn‘t that severe to get that done.


----------



## ludacris

one docotor said i have scoliosis, another said my spine is jsut slightly over bent, either way, would this be a major contributing factor in the whole denial area of getting into the army.?


----------



## Michael OLeary

It may. That will require undergoing the recruitment medical exam and waiting for any review of your case if required. There‘s no one on the forums that can give you a definite answer to your question.


----------



## Korus

It *will* slow down your medical.


----------



## nULL

There was a person on these boards a while ago who had the same thing...jay hunter i think his name was. You should email him and find out how far he got with his app. 

Scoliosis isn‘t something like diabetes where you know what it will do to you, the type, etc. The severity of scoliosis varies. If you have a "bend in it", is it minor enough such that a brace can align it? Does it prevent you from heavy lifting, such as squats? Does it cause you pain? While skeletal deformities of _some_ sort are extremely common (i myself have one!) not all of them will affect the quality of your life. You‘re still young like myself (I gather) so you should take advantage of the opportunities that may be available to you (like bracing!) while your body is still growing. 

 http://www.rad.washington.edu/mskbook/scoliosis.html 

That site may offer some information for you. Best of luck.


----------



## ludacris

thanks alot bud, ive been going to the physio thearpist for it, and he said that the probelm would be fixed in less than a year with proper stretching and teh such, the docotor, or my physiotherapist never said id have to use a brace


----------



## double0three

Time to resurrect this old thread.  Anyone from way back when have any info whether scoliosis can severly affect your application, for specifically pilot??  The medical officer at the recruiting office noticed a very slight curvature to my spine, and after sending me for Xrays, sure enough I have a very, very mild case of scoliosis.  My doctor has ruled that it basically will not cause any problems for me, but just to check up on it every few years, as sometimes the curvature can change.

Now I'm going pilot, and although so far it's proven to be a slight delay in the medical portion of the application, I just don't want to it to cause major problems with my eligibility.

Does anyone know what exactly the stance is on this type of condition, mostly in regards to the pilot profession?? (Although I would hardly call it a condition, I didn't even suspect a single thing until the examining officer at the RC noticed)


----------



## JasonH

nULL said:
			
		

> There was a person on these boards a while ago who had the same thing...jay hunter i think his name was. You should email him and find out how far he got with his app.
> 
> Scoliosis isn‘t something like diabetes where you know what it will do to you, the type, etc. The severity of scoliosis varies. If you have a "bend in it", is it minor enough such that a brace can align it? Does it prevent you from heavy lifting, such as squats? Does it cause you pain? While skeletal deformities of _some_ sort are extremely common (i myself have one!) not all of them will affect the quality of your life. You‘re still young like myself (I gather) so you should take advantage of the opportunities that may be available to you (like bracing!) while your body is still growing.
> 
> http://www.rad.washington.edu/mskbook/scoliosis.html
> 
> That site may offer some information for you. Best of luck.



Jay hunter, that would be me  :warstory: Nah I didn't make it through the process but not because of that but because I messed up on the CFAT.  As far as I know if your doctor ok's it and gives the info onto the medical board you should be good to go.


----------



## double0three

JasonH said:
			
		

> Jay hunter, that would be me  :warstory: Nah I didn't make it through the process but not because of that but because I messed up on the CFAT.  As far as I know if your doctor ok's it and gives the info onto the medical board you should be good to go.



Good news about the medical stuff, not so good about the CFAT, but you can always give it another go!!

Thanks for the info on scoliosis, just handed in what I hope to be my last doctor's note today.  And hopefully everything goes through!!


----------



## Tyrone_88

Hi there, what kind of bend are we talking about here exactly. The arch of my back is more pronounced then most people when I relax all of my muscles and kind of slouch, but when I'm standing up strait it looks normal would this be considered scolilosis? and if so would this problem keep from getting into the Infantry? It doesn't cause me any pain or anything and I've never been told I had scoliosis.


----------



## Strike

Tyrone,

Think about the arch in your back, then turn it sideways.

Anyway, I have a slight bend in my back which the chiro considers scoliosis.  Every two years like clockwork, since I was 20, I get these wonderfull back spasms.

I am also a helicopter pilot with 12 years in.

Hope this clears up a few things.


----------



## Willow

I would absolutely love to join the navy as either a Steward or Sonar Op, but have mild scoliosis.  My chiropractor, who I no longer see, told me that it was "mild" and that "no way in hell would I ever be able to receive disability for it", when I asked just out of curiosity.  Although it does cause pain, I don't require medication for it.

I've tried asking around and I have gotten NO answer to my simple question - will having scoliosis _*automatically bar me from entry*_  into the military?  As in, they won't even consider or look at me at all and throw my application in the garbage like it's diseased?  Or do I actually have a chance?

I have NEVER in my life been unable to do tasks because of my back, regardless of having pain.  I may be only 5"3 and 105 lbs, but I'm not weak.  Ironically enough, it's actually _improved _over the years without doing anything. (go figure)  I just started going to a gym recently and was absolutely floored to find out that in only ONE week of working out, my back pain completely vanished.

So, my plan is this - work my butt off at the gym until I am able to do a minimum of 20 pushups, 20 situps, 10 chinups (not required, but still), 2.4km in 12.5 minutes, 12 minutes preferred, WITH a backpack of at least 20 pounds BEFORE I even think of putting in an application.

If I am able to prove to them that I am able to do all of these things with the scoliosis right from the get-go, do I have ANY chance?  I really need to have a simple yes or no answer.  If I'm going to be _completely barred from entry_  before I even have an application in my hand, I want to know!  Being told "oh, just apply and you'll find that out later" isn't fair or acceptable in my opinion.  Frankly, the idea of being auto-rejected terrifies me, as I've never wanted to do anything else in my life as much as I want to do this!

Thanks for any information you can provide! =)


----------



## aesop081

Willow said:
			
		

> "oh, just apply and you'll find that out later" isn't fair or acceptable in my opinion.



Well, its the only answer you will get that is 100% accurate.

So, apply and you will find out what happens.

This isn't "WebMD" ya know.....


----------



## Willow

Let's try this again.

Will having scoliosis _automatically bar me from entry_ into the military?  Even the recruitment center desk guy wouldn't tell me.  Why is this so difficult to answer? :-\


----------



## chrisf

I taught a troop on BMQ a while ago with a steel rod in his spin...


----------



## chrisf

Willow said:
			
		

> Sig Op, that is a HUGE surprise!  Do you have any idea how long it took that person to be accepted?  Did they have to fight for it, or was it just a "show us the papers" sort of thing?  I'm nowhere near that world of severity, thankfully!



No idea, kid had a terrible attitude from day 1, wanted to quit day 2, back problems by day 3, and gone by day 4.

However, he was cleared by the medics to start the course.


----------



## Willow

Well I guess it's a good thing Sig *was *, in fact, able to give the only answer that was needed, or asked for, right?  Without all the bs antagonism and vitrol that some just seem to love slinging.  Kinda unfortunate that he wasn't the first person to respond, as it would have saved a lot of that bs.


----------



## chrisf

If you're physically able to do the job, and are not likely to present a liability to the CF in the future, then they will accept you, however, as has already been pointed out to you by several people, no one can decide if you are except the recruiting centre, specificly, the medical folks. The answer everyone else gave you is valid. Go to the recruiting centre, find out,

And yes, regularly end up teaching, as do most of the folks who post regularly to this board, learning to teach is a requirement for promotion beyond corporal for all trades in all branches of the CF.


----------



## Armymedic

Enough of the entertaining chit chat.   :argue:



			
				Willow said:
			
		

> Will having scoliosis _automatically bar me from entry_ into the military?



No it will not automatically bar you from entry to either component of the CF. But depending on the severity of the scoliosis it may prevent you from being recruited for certain trades and even make you unfit to be in the CF, as determined by your examining physician, PA or medic. Ultimately, DMed Pol or a group very similar will make the final judgment call.

FYI, many people have mild scoliosis.


----------



## medicineman

You have to be EXAMINED to determine just how minor your scoliosis is, a history has to be taken and information from the treating physician or practitioner must be obtained prior to making that decision.  However, if you walked into my office and your looked like Quasimoto, I would suggest right there and then that you withdraw your application no questions asked.  Long and short, you need to go through the process as it's one of those grey areas - it's not like you have Insulin Dependant Diabetes where it's cut and dried.  Nobody here is going answer the question any other way - other than with varying degrees of politeness and patience.  

MM


----------



## Armymedic

As everyone who has ever watched the movie "300" may realize, not every child is given the opportunity to grow up to be a Spartan.


----------



## Nemecek

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> As everyone who has ever watched the movie "300" may realize, not every child is given the opportunity to grow up to be a Spartan.


 
:rofl:

By far the best retort I think I've ever come across on these boards. Well played!


----------



## medicineman

One of the reasons "Don't even try" came (comes) up in this thread and others like is simply this - alot of hand wringers come here looking for what they want to hear, that their problem, no matter how miniscule or ginormous it might be, shouldn't interfere with their joining the CF.  Facts are we can't diagnose you over the internet, there are lots of grey areas with conditions, and the Regulations frankly change almost on an hourly basis.  That being said, the only real way to know is to apply - and some people don't want to hear that, they just want to be able to say that "Someone at Army.ca  said I'd be fine..." and we can't.  If the person starts to fly off the handle and are uber worried/obscessed, some will just say "fine, you just threw your teddy in the corner, don't bother" - because frankly, that's what will happen at Recruit School when things don't go their way (and invariably, they don't for all comers at some point in time).   

MM


----------



## CAFRN

Hey all,

I've recently been deemed medically unfit to join the CF due to a few issues, the main one being vertebral subluxations. I've been seeing a chiropractor weekly for a while now and feel totally fine now. I just continue going for postural maintenance. I'm about to appeal this decision, but I'm not sure how to go about writing it. What sort of information and how much information should I include? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mariomike

CAFRN said:
			
		

> I've recently been deemed medically unfit to join the CF due to a few issues,





			
				CAFRN said:
			
		

> I'm about to appeal this decision, but I'm not sure how to go about writing it. What sort of information and how much information should I include? Any help is appreciated.



(Enrollment Medical ) Challenging a medical decision/Requesting second review  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/37404.25

(Enrollment ) Medical appeal  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/68680.0

( Enrollment ) Medical Appeals
http://army.ca/forums/threads/83309.0/nowap.html

( Enrollment ) Failed to meet Medical Standards.
https://army.ca/forums/threads/110159.0
"I'm planning on appealing their decision and discussing why I disagree with it.  If anybody has some helpful information with regards to this situation it would be greatly appreciated!"

etc....


----------



## CAFRN

thanks mariomike


----------



## mariomike

CAFRN said:
			
		

> thanks mariomike



You  are welcome,  and  good  luck.


----------



## kelsauce

I have a friend in my troop with scoliosis, it doesn't inhibit him and he obviously passed medicals, but it does present some concern.


----------



## medicineman

kelsauce said:
			
		

> I have a friend in my troop with scoliosis, it doesn't inhibit him and he obviously passed medicals, but it does present some concern.



Obviously this dude/ette's scoliosis is worse than your buddy's, else they would have been enrolled by now.  

MM


----------



## CombatDoc

CAFRN said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I've recently been deemed medically unfit to join the CF due to a few issues, the main one being vertebral subluxations. I've been seeing a chiropractor weekly for a while now and feel totally fine now. I just continue going for postural maintenance. I'm about to appeal this decision, but I'm not sure how to go about writing it. What sort of information and how much information should I include? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


The fact that you require weekly chiro and ongoing postural maintenance is incompatible with long term military service. Good luck with your appeal, but, if I was a betting man...


----------



## secondchance

Las week I had medical exam at CFRC for my re-enrolment.
Doctor found scoliosis and asked my family doctor to fill papers.
For me it was big surprised cause in my 40s  I never had back pain or so.I haven't been diagnosed with scoliosis. 

I know nobody can say here if CAF accept it or no.
But I hear there is maximum degree what can be accept . I heard about 19° or mild scoliosis.
Is it true?
Now I am waiting for appointment with my family doctor and feel so frustrated about if can affect to my application.
Any comments will be appreciated


----------



## mariomike

secondchance said:
			
		

> Any comments will be appreciated



Only to add this to the comments above,

Canadian Armed Forces Medical Standards 
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/index.page


----------



## secondchance

mariomike said:
			
		

> Only to add this to the comments above,
> 
> Canadian Armed Forces Medical Standards
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/index.page


Which chapter ?


----------



## mariomike

secondchance said:
			
		

> Which chapter ?



It says,

"Questions?

If you need additional information pertaining to CFP 154 please send an email to the following address: CFP 154 Standards mailbox"


----------



## secondchance

mariomike said:
			
		

> It says,
> 
> "Questions?
> 
> If you need additional information pertaining to CFP 154 please send an email to the following address: CFP 154 Standards mailbox"


Thanks


----------



## mariomike

secondchance said:
			
		

> Thanks



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------

